# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  مقالات ومراثي في الشيخ بكر أبو زيد رحمه الله تعالى

## محمد زياد التكلة

منشوران في جريدة الجزيرة، يوم الأحد 3 صفر 1429
رحمك الله شيخنا بكر وأعلى منزلتك
يوسف بن محمد القويفلي - الخرج 
لعمرك ما الرزية فقد مال
ولا شاة تموت ولا بعير
ولكن الرزية فقد فذ
يموت بموته خلق كثيرما إن سمعت خبر وفاة شيخنا العلم النحرير الفذ العلامة بكر بن عبدالله أبو زيد عضو هيئة كبار العلماء سابقاً رحمه الله وأنزل عليه شآبيب رحمته إلا وتذكرت قول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم: (إن الله لا يقبض العلم انتزاعاً ينتزعه من الناس، ولكن يقبض العلم بقبض العلماء، حتى إذا لم يترك عالماً اتخذ الناس رؤوساً جهالاً فسئلوا فأفتوا بغير علم، فضلوا وأضلوا).
فهذا الحديث يجسد الحدث والمصاب الجلل والألم الذي حلّ، ففقد العلماء ليس كفقد غيرهم! أليسوا هم الموقعون عن رب العالمين؟! أليسوا دليل السالكين لأرحم الراحمين؟! أليسوا ورثة الأنبياء؟! أليسوا سبب حفظ الله للبلاد من كيد الأعداء بعلمهم وأمرهم ونهيهم ومدافعتهم الباطل وأهله؟!
ف(موت العالم ثلمة في الإسلام لا يسدها شيء ما طرد الليل والنهار) كما قال الإمام الحسن البصري رحمه الله.
حق لنا أن نقدم العزاء للأمة الإسلامية عامة ولأهل بلادنا الغالبية خاصة؛ بفقد أحد رموزها وعلمائها الصادقين، المتميزين بالعلم الغزير والتواضع الجم، المحبين لدينهم وبلادهم والمنافحين عن مبادئهم وثوابتهم، في وقت أضحت فيه المبادئ حمى مباحا لكل من خطرت له فكرة فسودها في صفحة، ممن لا يعنيهم الانتماء ولا تستهويهم الثوابت!
لقد تصدى رحمه الله لكل ناعق يريد تغريب الأمة وسلبها مقوماتها، وبين بالبرهان الساطع تهافت حجج أصحاب البهات ومريدي الشهوات ممن يحيون الفتن ويظهرون البدع ويحبون إشاعة المنكر، من خلال مؤلفاته الرابعة التي جمعت بين جزالة اللفظ ووضوح الفكرة وقوة الحجة ومعايشة الواقع، إيمانا منه بأن ذلك من الجهاد الذي أمر الله به في قوله: {يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ جَاهِدِ الْكُفَّارَ وَالْمُنَافِقِي  نَ}.
وقد جاهدهم رحمه الله وبين خططهم وألاعيبهم ونواياهم السيئة، بذهنية متقدة وهمة عالية وبحث دؤوب، ليكون المسلم على دراية بهم وحذر منهم.
لا أستطيع في هذه العجالة أن أحصي مآثر شيخنا رحمه الله ولكن حسبك من القلادة ما أحاط بالعنق ولعلي أردد مع الشاعر:
إذا مات ذو علم وتقوى
فقد ثلمت من الإسلام ثلمة
وموت الحاكم العدل المولى
بحكم الأرض منقصة ونقمة
وموت فتى كثير الجود محل
فإن بقاءه خصب ونعمة
وموت العابد القوام ليل
يناجي ربه في كل ظلمة
وموت الفارس الضرغام هدم
تشهد له بالنصر عزمه
فحسبك خمسة يبكى عليهم
وباقي الناس تخفيف ورحمةأسأل الله العلي العظيم أن يغفر لشيخنا ويرحمه ويجعل قبره روضة من رياض الجنة وأن يجعل علمه وخدمته للدين حجة له ورفعة في درجاته، وأن يرزقه الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة.

----------


## محمد زياد التكلة

لقد ضجَّت الأقلام تبكي مع الحبر
في رثاء الشيخ بكر أبو زيد
شعر: لصاحبنا الشيخ عامر بن محمد فداء بهجت

لقد ضجَّت الأقلامُ تبكي مع الحِبر

وأمست دموع العلم في خده تجري

وأعلنت الكتبُ الحدادَ لفقده

وزلزل أهل العلم والفقه والذكر

وأكباد طلاب العلوم تقرحت

وليس لمن يدري ولم يبك من عذر

لقد مات حَبر من أئمة ديننا

وذلك ثلم لا يسد إلى الحشر

لقد مات (بكر) ما أشد مصابنا

بفقد إمام من أئمة ذا العصر

وليس بنزع العلم يحصل قبضُه

ولكن بموت العالِمِين أولي الذكر

لقد غاب بدرٌ ساطعٌ عن سمائنا

وفي الليلة الظلماء يُحتاج للبدر

لقد كان كالنجم المضيء هداية

ورجماً شياطين الرذيلة والعهر

فلو كان في ملكي لأهديتُ راضياً

بغبطةٍ المكتوبَ في الغيب من عمري

أيا رب فاجعله بخلد مخلداً

مع الرسل أهل العزم في جنة البَرِّ

لئن مات ما ماتت جواهر علمه

فتصنيفه في العلم باقٍ مدى الدهر

وقد فاق تصنيف الإمام بحسنه

فكان كياقوت وعقد من الدر

فقد أبدع الشيخ الجليل (نظائراً)

وضمَّنها من رائع العلم والفكر

وزيَّن (طلاب العلوم بحلية)

و(صحح للداعين) ما كان من نكر

وأتحف (فقه الحنبلي بمدخل

فتفصيله) قد صار من أعظم الذُخر

وقرَّب عِلما قد قصى عن مريده

(بتقريبه علمَ ابنِ قيمٍ) الحَبْرِ

وحرَّر (فقهاً للنوازل) ساطعاً

وبيَّن ( ما حقُ المؤلف) في السِّفر

وأظهر (تغريباً بألفاظ) عصرنا

وأردى بأرباب (التعالم) للقبر

وكان على حصن (الفضيلة حارساً)

فلَوَّحَتْ الراياتُ بالفوز والنصر

وفرَّ دعاةُ العهر يبكون خيبةً

يجرون أذيالَ الهزيمة والخسر

و(معجمه في النهي عن كل لفظة)

مذممة من قولة السوء والهُجر

وحذَّر (تصنيف العباد جهالة)

و(أبطل خلط الحق مع ملل الكفر)

وفي مسجد المختار كم أمَّ أمَّة

ودرَّس نصف العلم في حِلق الذكر

فرحماك ربي عدَّ أحرف كتبه

وعدَّ رمال الأرض مع عدد القطر

ومهما أقُلْ في بكرنا في رثائه

فإن مصاب الناس يربو على الشعر

وعذراً فحبري في حدادٍ ولوعةٍ

وسطرتُ بالدمع الرثاءَ على الحبر http://search.suhuf.net.sa/2008jaz/feb%5C10%5Cln43.htm

----------


## محمد زياد التكلة

مقال في الجزيرة عدد السبت:
من أعمدة العلم: الشيخ بكر أبو زيد
عبدالله بن عبدالعزيز الحميدة / بريدة



بالأمس القريب أهلنا التراب على قبر الشيخ د. علي الجمعة - رحمه الله - وقبل أن يمر هلالان انتقل إلى رحمة العفو الغفور الشيخ د. بكر بن عبدالله أبو زيد الغيهب من بني زيد من قضاعة، من أهالي شقراء في إقليم الوشم في عالية نجد، بلد يعد من قلاع العلم وفي التجارة يأتي تالياً بعد (بريدة).

لو لم يكن من شيوخه إلا العلامتين العلمين: ابن باز ومحمد الأمين الشنقيطي - أسكنهما الله فسيح جناته - لكفاه ذلك إثباتاً لرسوخ قدمه في العلم وتضلعه منه فهو كنيف مليء علماً وإهاب حوى حكمة.

عمل قاضياً في مدينة الرسول المصطفى - عليه الصلاة وأزكى التسليم - ومدرساً وإماماً وخطيباً في الحرم الشريف، كما تقلد مناصب عليا عدة فمن وكيل لوزارة العدل إلى عضو في اللجنة الدائمة للإفتاء وعضو في هيئة كبار العلماء وتسنم رئاسة المجمع الفقهي.

وله العشرات من المؤلفات التي سارت بذكرها الركبان وانتشرت في الأفاق والبلدان: حلية طالب العلم، التعالم، ابن قيم الجوزية، تعريب الألقاب العلمية، حراسة الفضيلة، وو..،..، إلخ القائمة الطويلة.

إن طالعتها وأمعنت النظر فيها شبهته على ابن حجر العسقلاني - رحمه الله - في كثرة مؤلفاته مع جودة وإتقان، وربما لم ترتاب بمشابهته للنووي - رحمه الله - حيث بارك المولى - تقدس في عليائه - في عمره فهو في المنتصف بين الستين والسبعين ومع ذلك فقد فاقت مؤلفاته وبحوثه سني حياته، بل قل: إن أسلوبه وسبك نظامه شابه سلفنا الصالح - عليهم رضوان الله - فهو بقية منهم، كتابة محكمة وأسلوب رزين.

ونسأل الله - عز وجل - أن يقيض من يخرج ما هو مخطوط من أبحاث ومعارف ومصنفات للشيخ، وإن كنت أنسى فلا أنسى وعد الشيخ أنه سيخرج كتاباً فيه سيرة الشيخ ابن باز - غفر الله له - لكن ماذا نقول وقد عاجله المرض واخترمته يد المنون ولا ندري هل الكتاب مخطوط في الطرس أم لا، فرحمه الله وعوض المسلمين خيراً.
http://search.al-jazirah.com.sa/2008...%5C9%5Crj4.htm

----------


## محمد زياد التكلة

مقال في نفس العدد:
رحيلُ الشيخِ بكر أبو زيد وثلمةُ فقدِ العلماء
د. نهار بن عبدالرحمن العتيبي 

لقد رحل العلامة الشيخ بكر بن عبدالله أبو زيد عضو هيئة كبار العلماء بالمملكة العربية السعودية - رَحِمَهُ اللهُ رحمةً واسعةً - رحل بعدما أثرى المكتبة الإسلامية بالعديد من المؤلفات النفيسة التي أَلَّفَهَا - رحمه الله - بأسلوبه البديع وبقاعدته العلمية الواسعة.

ومما لا شك فيه أنَّ مَنْ قرأَ للشيخ - رحمه الله - رأى ذلك العلم الغزير وتلك اللغة الرصينة إضافة إلى الورع الذي اتَّصف به الشيخ، فلا تراه منتصراً إلا للدليل الشرعي من كتابٍ أو سنةٍ سواءٌ أَكان ذلك في مؤلفاته أم في ردوده على مخالفيه. ولا شك أنَّ الأمةَ الإسلاميةَ بفقدِ الشيخِ قد فقدتَ عالماً ربانياً أوجدَ فقدُه ثلمةً وأيّ ثلمة، ولا سيما أنَّ الراحل هو الشيخ بكر أبو زيد الذي جمع علماً غزيراً منذ أن كان تلميذاً للشيخ محمد الأمين الشنقيطي العالم المعروف صاحب أضواء البيان كما يحلو لطلبة العلم أن يسموه، فنراه يهتم بالشيخ بكر - رحمه الله - يوم أن كان شاباً ويوليه عنايةً خاصةً متوسماً نبوغ ذلك الشاب الذي حَرِصَ على طلب العلم على الشيخ الشنقيطي في المدينة المنورة، ثم ما لبث ذلك الشاب حتى أصبح الشيخ بكر أبو زيد عضو هيئة كبار العلماء بالمملكة العربية السعودية وصاحب المؤلفات الكثيرة والمفيدة التي استفاد منها مئات بل الآلاف من طلبة العلم في مشارق الأرض ومغاربها؛ ومن المؤكد أن رحيل الشيخ - رحمه الله - سيكون له تأثير كبير على طلبة العلم خصوصاً وعلى المسلمين عموماً، والسبب في ذلك أن مكانة أهل العلم كبيرة، ولا سيما العلماء الذين بيَّن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أنه يقبض العلم بقبضهم، كما ثبت بذلك الحديث الذي أخرجه الإمام البخاري في صحيحه عن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أنه قال: (إن الله لا يقبض العلم انتزاعاً من صدور الرجال ولكن يقبض العلم بقبض العلماء حتى إذا لم يبقَ عالمٌ اتخذ النَّاسُ رؤوساً جهالاً فأفتوا بغير علم فضلوا وأضلوا). فرحم اللهُ الشيخَ بكرَ أبو زيد وجميعَ علمائنا الراحلينَ وبارك لنا في علمائنا الأحياء ونفعنا والمسلمين أجمعين بعلمهم إنه سميع مجيب، وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين.
http://search.al-jazirah.com.sa/2008...%5C9%5Crj6.htm

----------


## محمد زياد التكلة

وهذا رثاء في عدد الجمعة 1 صفر:
ابو زيد الى رحمه الله
عبيد بن مدعج المطيري

قصيدة رثاء في فضيلة الشيخ بكر أبو زيد عضو هيئة كبار العلماء رحمه الله

الدمع في ذكر فقد الشيخ يسبقه

صدق الدعاء بصدقٍ كان ينطقه

يا أيها العالم العلامة البطل

يا رائد العلم درب العلم تعشقه

أهل أطيق وداعاً في فِراقِكم

يا فاقه الفقه من سادوا إذا فقهوا

يابكرَ فكراً وذكراً طاب حامله

الشعر فيك إمام العلم أصدقه

فيك العزاء لمن عزت مدامعه

ألاّ تراق ودمع القلب أهرقه

من صابر في سبيل الله محتسب

مسترجع شاكر والباب يطرقه

باب الدعاء لعل الله يسكنكم

في جنة الخلد فيها المسك أعبقhttp://search.al-jazirah.com.sa/2008...%5C8%5Crj2.htm

----------


## محمد زياد التكلة

وهذا خبر وفاة الشيخ في الجريدة يوم الأربعاء 29 محرم 1429
الجزيرة - عبدالكريم الرويشد

-منصور البراك

انتقل إلى رحمة الله عصر أمس فضيلة الشيخ بكر بن عبدالله أبو زيد عضو هيئة كبار العلماء سابقاً. وقد أديت عليه الصلاة في مسجد الجزيرة بحي العقيق بجوار سكنه وذلك بعد صلاة عشاء مساء أمس الثلاثاء عن عمر ناهز 63 عاماً.. ويتقبل العزاء في منزله في حي العقيق وعلى جوال ابنه أحمد 0554418818 وجوال عبدالرحمن 0505410206

(الجزيرة) التي آلمها النبأ تتقدم بخالص العزاء والمواساة وتخص أبناءه عبد الله وعبدالرحمن ومحمد وأحمد وعمر وكافة أسرة الفقيد وتسأل الله له المغفرة والرحمة ولأهله الصبر والسلوان.

{إِنَّا لِلّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعونَ}

وكانت حياة الشيخ الفاضل عامرة بالأعمال الجليلة والعظيمة وأعمال الخير والدعوة إلى الله والشيخ بكر بن عبد الله أبو زيد بن محمد بن عبدالله بن بكر بن عثمان بن يحيى بن غيهب بن محمد, ينتهي نسبه إلى بني زيد الأعلى, وهو زيد بن سويد بن زيد بن سويد بن زيد بن حرام بن سويد بن زيد القضاعي, من قبيلة بني زيد القضاعية المشهورة في حاضرة الوشم, وعالية نجد, وفيها ولد عام 1365هـ.

حياته العلمية:

درس في الكتاب حتى السنة الثانية الابتدائي, ثم انتقل إلى الرياض عام 1375هـ, وفيه واصل دراسته الابتدائية, ثم المعهد العلمي, ثم كلية الشريعة, حتى تخرج عام 87هـ- 88هـ من كلية الشريعة بالرياض منتسبا, وكان ترتيبه الأول.

وفي عام 1384هـ انتقل إلى المدينة المنورة فعمل أمينا للمكتبة العامة بالجامعة الإسلامية. وكان بجانب دراسته النظامية يلازم حلق عدد من المشايخ في الرياض ومكة المكرمة والمدينة المنورة. ففي الرياض أخذ علم الميقات من الشيخ القاضي صالح بن مطلق, وقرأ عليه خمسا وعشرين مقامة من مقامات الحريري, وكان- رحمه الله- يحفظها, وفي الفقه: زاد المستقنع للحجاوي, كتاب البيوع فقط.

وفي مكة قرأ على سماحة شيخه, الشيخ عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز كتاب الحج, من (المنتقى) للمجد ابن تيمية, في حج عام 1385هـ بالمسجد الحرام.

واستجاز المدرس بالمسجد الحرام الشيخ: سليمان بن عبد الرحمن بن حمدان, فأجازه إجازة مكتوبة بخطه لجميع كتب السنة, وإجازة في المد النبوي.

في المدينة قرأ على سماحة شيخه الشيخ ابن باز في (فتح الباري) و (بلوغ المرام) وعدد من الرسائل في الفقه والتوحيد والحديث في بيته, إذ لازمه نحو سنتين وأجازه.

ولازم سماحة شيخه الشيخ محمد الأمين الشنقيطي نحو عشر سنين, منذ انتقل إلى المدينة المنورة, حتى توفي الشيخ في حج عام 1393هـ - رحمه الله تعالى - فقرأ عليه في تفسيره (أضواء البيان), ورسالته (آداب البحث والمناظرة), وانفرد بأخذ علم النسب عنه, فقرأ عليه (القصد والأمم) لابن عبدالبر, وبعض (الإنباه) لابن عبد البر أيضا, وقرأ عليه بعض الرسائل, وله معه مباحثات واستفادات, ولديه نحو عشرين إجازة من علماء الحرمين والرياض والمغرب والشام والهند وإفريقيا وغيرها, وقد جمعها في ثبت مستقل. وفي عام 1399هـ - 1400هـ, درس في المعهد العالي للقضاء منتسبا, فنال شهادة العالمية (الماجستير), وفي عام 1403هـ تحصل على شهادة العالمية العالية (الدكتوراه).

حياته العملية:

وفي عام 87هـ - 88هـ لما تخرج من كلية الشريعة اختير للقضاء في مدينة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فصدر أمر ملكي كريم بتعيينه في القضاء في المدينة المنورة, فاستمر في قضائها حتى عام 1400هـ. وفي عام 1390هـ عين مدرسا في المسجد النبوي الشريف, فاستمر حتى عام 1400هـ. وفي عام 1391هـ صدر أمر ملكي بتعيينه إماما وخطيبا في المسجد النبوي الشريف, فاستمر حتى مطلع عام 1396 هـ. وفي عام 1400هـ اختير وكيلا عاما لوزارة العدل, فصدر قرار مجلس الوزراء بذلك, واستمر حتى نهاية عام 1412 هـ, وفيه صدر أمر ملكي كريم بتعيينه بالمرتبة الممتازة, عضوا في لجنة الفتوى, وهيئة كبار العلماء.

وفي عام 1405هـ صدر أمر ملكي كريم بتعيينه ممثلا للمملكة في مجمع الفقه الإسلامي الدولي, المنبثق عن منظمة المؤتمر الإسلامي, واختير رئيسا للمجمع. وفي عام 1406هـ عين عضوا في المجمع الفقهي برابطة العالم الإسلامي, وكانت له في أثناء ذلك مشاركة في عدد من اللجان والمؤتمرات داخل المملكة وخارجها, ودرس في المعهد العالي للقضاء, وفي الدراسات العليا في كلية الشريعة بالرياض.

http://search.al-jazirah.com.sa/2008...5C6%5Cln94.htm

----------


## محمد زياد التكلة

وهذه ترجمة الشيخ الفقيد بقلم ابنه الشيخ عبد الله، منقول من شبكة السنة:
http://www.alssunnah.com/articles.as...=5&links=False
بكر بن عبد الله أبو زيد



نسبه:
بكر بن عبد الله أبو زيد بن محمد بن عبد الله بن بكر بن عثمان بن يحيى بن غيهب بن محمد، ينتهي نسبه إلى بني زيد الأعلى، وهو زيد بن سويد بن زيد بن سويد بن زيد بن حرام بن سويد بن زيد القضاعي، من قبيلة بني زيد القضاعية المشهورة في حاضرة الوشم، وعالية نجد، وفيها ولد عام 1365 هـ.
حياته العلمية:
درس في الكتاب حتى السنة الثانية الابتدائي، ثم انتقل إلى الرياض عام 1375 هـ، وفيه واصل دراسته الابتدائية، ثم المعهد العلمي، ثم كلية الشريعة، حتى تخرج عام 87 هـ / 88 هـ من كلية الشريعة بالرياض منتسبا، وكان ترتيبه الأول.
وفي عام 1384 هـ انتقل إلى المدينة المنورة فعمل أمينا للمكتبة العامة بالجامعة الإسلامية.
وكان بجانب دراسته النظامية يلازم حلق عدد من المشايخ في الرياض ومكة المكرمة والمدينة المنورة.
ففي الرياض أخذ علم الميقات من الشيخ القاضي صالح بن مطلق، وقرأ عليه خمسا وعشرين مقامة من مقامات الحريري، وكان- رحمه الله- يحفظها ، وفي الفقه: زاد المستقنع للحجاوي، كتاب البيوع فقط.
وفي مكة قرأ على سماحة شيخه، الشيخ عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز كتاب الحج، من [المنتقى] للمجد ابن تيمية، في حج عام 1385 هـ بالمسجد الحرام.
واستجاز المدرس بالمسجد الحرام الشيخ: سليمان بن عبد الرحمن بن حمدان، فأجازه إجازة مكتوبة بخطه لجميع كتب السنة، وإجازة في المُد النبوي.
في المدينة قرأ على سماحة شيخه الشيخ ابن باز في [فتح الباري] و [بلوغ المرام] ، وعددا من الرسائل في الفقه والتوحيد والحديث في بيته، إذ لازمه نحو سنتين وأجازه.
ولازم سماحة شيخه الشيخ محمد الأمين الشنقيطي نحو عشر سنين، منذ انتقل إلى المدينة المنورة، حتى توفي الشيخ في حج عام 1393 هـ- رحمه الله تعالى- فقرأ عليه في تفسيره [أضواء البيان] ورسالته [آداب البحث والمناظرة]، وانفرد بأخذ علم النسب عنه، فقرأ عليه [القصد والأمم] لابن عبد البر، وبعض [الإنباه] لابن عبد البر أيضا. وقرأ عليه بعض الرسائل، وله معه مباحثات واستفادات، ولديه نحو عشرين إجازة من علماء الحرمين والرياض والمغرب والشام والهند وإفريقيا وغيرها، وقد جمعها في ثبت مستقل.
وفي عام 1399 هـ / 1400 هـ، درس في المعهد العالي للقضاء منتسبا، فنال شهادة العالمية (الماجستير)، وفي عام 1403 هـ تحصل على شهادة العالمية العالية (الدكتوراه).
حياته العملية:
وفي عام 87 هـ / 88 هـ لما تخرج من كلية الشريعة اختير للقضاء في مدينة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فصدر أمر ملكي كريم بتعيينه في القضاء في المدينة المنورة، فاستمر في قضائها حتى عام 1400 هـ.
وفي عام 1390 هـ عين مدرسا في المسجد النبوي الشريف، فاستقر حتى عام 1400 هـ.
وفي عام 1391 هـ صدر أمر ملكي بتعيينه إماما وخطيبا في المسجد النبوي الشريف، فاستمر حتى مطلع عام 1396 هـ.
وفي عام 1400 هـ اختير وكيلا عاما لوزارة العدل، فصدر قرار مجلس الوزراء بذلك، واستمر حتى نهاية عام 1412 هـ، وفيه صدر أمر ملكي كريم بتعيينه بالمرتبة الممتازة، عضوا في لجنة الفتوى، وهيئة كبار العلماء.
وفي عام 1405 هـ صدر أمر ملكي كريم بتعيينه ممثلا للمملكة في مجمع الفقه الإسلامي الدولي، المنبثق عن منظمة المؤتمر الإسلامي، واختير رئيسا للمجمع.
وفى عام 1406هـ عين عضوا في المجمع الفقهي برابطة العالم الإسلامي، وكانت له في أثناء ذلك مشاركة في عدد من اللجان والمؤتمرات داخل المملكة وخارجها، ودرس في المعهد العالي للقضاء، وفي الدراسات العليا في كلية الشريعة بالرياض.
مؤلفاته:
وله مشاركة في التأليف في: الحديث والفقه واللغة والمعارف العامة، طبع منها ما يأتي:

أولا-


في الفقه:
(1- 15) فقه القضايا المعاصرة: [فقه النوازل] ثلاثة مجلدات فيها خمس عشرة قضية فقهية مستجدة في خمس عشرة رسالة:

1-


التقنين والإلزام.

2-


[المواضعة في الاصطلاح].

3-


[أجهزة الإنعاش وعلامة الوفاة].

4-


[طفل الأنابيب].

5-


[خطاب الضمان البنكي].

6-


[الحساب الفلكي].

7-


[البوصلة].

8-


[التأمين].

9-


[التشريع وزراعة الأعضاء].

10-


[تغريب الألقاب العلمية].

11-


- [بطاقة الائتمان].

12-


[بطاقة التخفيض].

13-


[اليوبيل].

14-


[المثامنة في العقار].

15-


[التمثيل].

16-


[التقريب لعلوم ابن القيم] مجلد.

17-


[الحدود والتعزيرات] مجلد.

18-


[الجناية على النفس وما دونها] مجلد.

19-


[اختيارات ابن تيمية] للبرهان ابن القيم، تحقيق.

20-


[حكم الانتماء إلى الفرق والأحزاب والجماعات الإسلامية] مجلد.

21-


[معجم المناهي اللفظية] مجلد.

22-


[لا جديد في أحكام الصلاة].

23-


[تصنيف الناس بين الظن واليقين].

24-


[التعالم].

25-


[حلية طالب العلم].

26-


[آداب طالب الحديث من الجامع للخطيب].

27-


[الرقابة على التراث].

28-


[تسمية المولود].

29-


[أدب الهاتف].

30-


[الفرق بين حد الثوب والأزرة].

31-


[أذكار طرفي النهار].

32-


[المدخل المفصل إلى مذهب الإمام أحمد بن حنبل] مجلدان.

33-


[البلغة في فقه الإمام أحمد بن حنبل] للفخر ابن تيمية، مجلد، تحقيق.

34-


[فتوى السن، عن مهمات المسائل].

ثانيا-


في الحديث وعلومه:

35-


[التأصيل لأصول التخريج وقواعد الجرح والتعديل]. ثلاثة مجلدات، طبع منها الأول.

36-


[معرفة النسخ والصحف الحديثة].

37-


[التحديث بما لا يصح فيه حديث].

38-


[الجد الحثيث في معرفة ما ليس بحديث] للغزي، تحقيق.
(39- 43) [الأجزاء الحديثية] مجلد، فيه خمس رسائل هي:

39-


[مرويات دعاء ختم القرآن الكريم] جزء.

40-


[نصوص الحوالة] جزء.

41-


[زيارة النساء للقبور] جزء.

42-


[مسح الوجه باليدين بعد رفعهما بالدعاء] جزء.

43-


[ضعف حديث العجن] جزء.

ثالثا-


في المعارف العامة:
(44 - 47) [النظائر] مجلد، ويحتوي على أربع رسائل:

44-


[العزاب من العلماء وغيرهم].

45-


[التحول المذهبي].

46-


[التراجم الذاتية].

47-


[لطائف الكلم في العلم].

48-


[طبقات النسابين] مجلد.

49-


[ابن القيم: حياته، آثاره، موارده] مجلد.
(50 - 54) [الردود] مجلد، ويحتوي على خمس رسائل هي:

50-


[الرد على المخالف].

51-


[تحريف النصوص].

52-


[براءة أهل السنة من الوقيعة في علماء الأمة].

53-


[عقيدة ابن أبي زيد القيرواني وعبث بعض المعاصرين بها].

54-


[التحذير من مختصرات الصابوني في التفسير].

55-


[بدع القراء] رسالة.

56-


[خصائص جزيرة العرب].

57-


[السحب الوابلة على ضرائح الحنابلة]، 3 مجلدات، للشيخ محمد بن عبد الله بن حميد مفتي الحنابلة بمكة ت سنة 1296 هـ- رحمه الله تعالى- تحقيق بالاشتراك.

58-


[تسهيل السابلة إلى معرفة علماء الحنابلة] للشيخ / صالح بن عبد العزيز بن عثيمين المكي- رحمه الله تعالى- تحقيق في مجلدين.

59-


[علماء الحنابلة من الإمام أحمد إلى وفيات القرن الخامس عشر الهجري]، مجلد على طريقة: [الأعلام] للزركلي.

60-


[دعاء القنوت].

61-


[فتح الله الحميد المجيد في شرح كتاب التوحيد] للشيخ حامد بن محمد الشارقي- رحمه الله تعالى- مجلد، تحقيق.

62-


[نظرية الخلط بين الإسلام وغيره من الأديان].

63-


[تقريب آداب البحث والمناظرة].

64-


[جبل إلال بعرفات]، تحقيقات تاريخية وشرعية.

65-


[مدينة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم رأي العين].

66-


[قبة الصخرة، تحقيقات في تاريخ عمارتها وترميمها].









أعد الترجمة  الشيخ عبد الله بن بكر أبو زيد، القاضي بديوان المظالم.

المصدر : الموقع الرسمى للرئاسة العامة للبحوث العلمية و الافتاء بالمملكة العربية السعودية.

----------


## محمد زياد التكلة

مقال في جريدة الرياض اليوم الاثنين 4/صفر 1429
http://www.alriyadh.com/2008/02/11/article316811.html

لشيخ بكر أبو زيد

د. محمد القويز
    من أين أبدأ؟

فقد كان رحمه الله كالبحر الواسع.

يحير من يقف على شواطئه غير ملم بما في جوفه من كنوز.

ولا شك أن مؤلفاته رغم كثرتها (فاقت ثلاثين مؤلفاً) لم تدون كل مالديه، ويبقى دور طلبته فيما نقلوا عنه وتعلموا منه ليخرجوا لنا المزيد.

من هنا تأتي حيرة البداية!

هل أبدأ من بداياته المجهولة لكثير من الناس أم من نهاياته المعلومة للعامة والخاصة؟

أم أبدأ بما عُرِف عنه من كريم الخصال؟

أم أبدأ بما قاله عنه الشيخ ابن عثيمين عليهما رحمة الله؟

فقد قال: بأن الشيخ بكر تسنم المناصب وكان فيها وبعدها مثل ما كان قبلها لايغيره المنصب.

كان منكباً على العلم بكل حواسه، إذ لم يكتف بما تلقنه من أول شيوخه الشيخ عبدالله الصقيران فأكمل ذلك بما لدى الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز وتمم بما لدى شيخه محمد الأمين الشنقيطي رحمهم الله جميعا.

فأصبح علماً بين الأعلام.

نافح عن السنة وعن منهج أهل السنة والجماعة.

وكتب رسائل لطلبة العلم ليس لطالب علم-شرعي أو دنيوي- غنى عنها.

وأقتبس من حلية طالب العلم هذه الفقرة وإن كانت لاتغني عن قراءتها. يقول رحمه الله:

"فأمامك أمور لابد من مراعاتها في كل فن تطلبه:

1- حفظ مختصر فيه.

2- ضبطه على شيخ متقن.

3- عدم الاشتغال بالمطولات وتفاريق المصنفات قبل الضبط والإتقان لأصله.

4- لا تنتقل من مختصر إلى آخر بلا موجب، فهذا من باب الضجر.

5- اقتناص الفوائد والضوابط العلمية.

6- جمع النفس للطلب والترقي فيه، والاهتمام والتحرق للتحصيل والبلوغ إلى ما فوقه حتى تفيض إلى المطولات بسابلة موثقة."

أسأل الله أن يرحم الشيخ بكر وأن يسكنه فسيح جناته وأن ينزل السكينة على أهله وأن يعوض المسلمين مافقدوه بوفاة شيخهم.

----------


## محمد زياد التكلة

خبر وفاته في جريدة الرياض:
http://www.alriyadh.com/2008/02/06/article315226.html
وأوردوا صورته

----------


## الرايه

بكر أبو زيد.. العالم, الخفي!! 
د. يوسف بن أحمد القاسم4/2/1429         
10/02/2008 
موقع الاسلام اليوم
لقد فجعت الأمة الإسلامية قبل أيام بموت عالم من كبار العلماء, ومصنف من كبار المصنفين في زمانه, وهو الشيخ بكر بن عبد الله أبو زيد, المحدث الفقيه, واللغوي النسابة, وذلك بعد معاناة طويلة مع المرض- نسأل الله تعالى أن يجعلها تكفيراً لسيئاته, ورفعة لدرجاته- لقد رحل رحمه الله, فترك فراغاً كبيراً في العالم الإسلامي عموماً, وفي المكتبة الإسلامية خصوصا, حيث كانت مصنفاته عملاً رائعاً, وأنموذجاً فريداً, حازت على إعجاب كبار العلماء قبل صغارهم, فتطلعوا إليها, وتسابقوا إلى اقتنائها, ولا غرو, فقد كان ذا علم غزير, وقلم رفيع, يعود بالذاكرة إلى الرعيل الأول, ممن عرفوا بوفرة العلم, وجودة البيان, ولهذا كانت مؤلفاته نهراً متدفقاً, يغترف منه أهل العلم, وينهل منه أهل الحق والإيمان, أما أهل الباطل, فقد ضاقوا بكتبه ذرعاً, وشرقوا بها زمناً- ولا زالوا- على اختلاف مشاربهم.
فكتابه "هجر المبتدع", و"تحريف النصوص من مأخذ أهل الأهواء في الاستدلال" 
شرق بها دعاة الأهواء, والبدع.
وكتابه "تصنيف الناس بين الظن واليقين", و"براءة أهل السنة من الوقيعة في علماء الأمة" 
شرق بها دعاة التصنيف, والتبديع.
وكتابه"الإبطال لنظرية الخلط بين دين الإسلام وغيره من الأديان"و"المدارس العالمية الأجنبية الاستعمارية: تاريخها ومخاطرها"و"حراسة الفضيلة" 
شرق بها دعاة التقريب, والتغريب...الخ.
وكما اهتم رحمه الله بتنقية أهل الإسلام من كل داء ينخر في معتقدهم, وعبادتهم, وقيمهم, وثوابتهم, فقد حرص أشد الحرص على تحلية أهل الإسلام بالأخلاق الفاضلة, والآداب الكريمة, بدأ بكتابه:"حلية طالب العلم", ومروراً بكتابه"فتوى جامعة في آداب العزاء الشرعية", ووصولاً إلى كتابه:"أدب الهاتف", وكأن شأن أخلاق العامة والخاصة جزء لا يتجزأ من أحاسيسه, وهمومه, وهكذا كان قَدَرُه رحمه الله!
وكما اهتم بقضايا العقيدة والسلوك, فقد اعتنى أيضاً بقضايا الفكر, ولهذا أصدر كتابه القيم"حكم الانتماء إلى الفرق والأحزاب والجماعات الإسلامية" والذي عالج فيه قضايا الأحزاب والجماعات الإسلامية معالجة راقية, وعلى ضوء الكتاب والسنة, وفهم سلف الأمة.
وفي مجال الفقه والتفقه لم ينأ عن واقع زمانه, أو ينسج خارج حدوده, بل كان يتلمس واقعهم, فيتناول بعلمه وقلمه كثيراً من الموضوعات النازلة التي تمس واقع المسلمين, وتتحسس حياتهم اليومية, ولهذا أصدر كتباً ورسائل عدة حول هذه النوازل الفقهية, ومنها"بطاقة الائتمان: حقيقتها البنكية التجارية وأحكامها الشرعية", و"المرابحة للآمر بالشراء", و"طرق الإنجاب في الطب الحديث وحكمها الشرعي", و"أجهزة الانعاش وحقيقة الوفاة بين الفقهاء والأطباء", و"حكم إثبات أول الشهر القمري وتوحيد الرؤية", و"خطاب الضمان", كما اهتم بفقه الحنابلة, ومصطلحاتهم, فألف كتابه الماتع:"المدخل المفصل إلى فقه الإمام أحمد بن حنبل" كما كان حفياً بالعلماء عموماً, وبالحنابلة خصوصاً, فألف دليلاً معلمياً لعلمائهم, رتبه حسب التسلسل الزمني من عصر الإمام أحمد إلى عصرنا الحاضر, وقد سماه:"علماء الحنابلة", كما أعطى علم الحديث ورجاله قسطاً وافراً من العناية والاهتمام, فألف-على سبيل المثال لا الحصر-كتابه الفذ:"التأصيل لأصول التخريج وقواعد الجرح والتعديل", ولم تقف همته عند هذا الحد, بل ألف أيضاً في علم النسب, فألف كتابه الموسوم بـ"طبقات النسابين", هذه إلماحة سريعة لنزر يسير من مؤلفات هذا العالم الهمام, ناهيك عن كتبه الأخرى التي لم تر النور, ونأمل أن تراه قريباً, بإذن الله تعالى.
ومما يتميز به الشيخ بكر أبو زيد عنايته بكتب السلف الصالح, واهتمامه بالعلماء المحققين, من أمثال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية, والحافظ ابن كثير, والذهبي, وابن القيم..., رحم الله الجميع, وقد كان لهذا الأخير حفاوة خاصة, وقديماً قيل:"رب أخٍ لك لم تلده أمك", ولا أظن بكراً كان أخاً لابن القيم فحسب, بل كان ابناً باراً له, حيث قرّب للناس كتبه عبر كتابه"التقريب لعلوم ابن القيم", وكشف لهم عن شخصيته, وحياته, وآثاره, وموارده, وذلك عبر كتابه الحافل"ابن قيم الجوزية: حياته, آثاره, موارده", وقد ظهرت آثار شخصية ابن القيم في شخص الشيخ رحمهما الله تعالى, ولا أبالغ إذا قلت: إنهما قرينان, في ظهور الحجة, وقوة البيان. 
ولم تقف جهود الشيخ رحمه الله عند تأليف الكتب, وإعداد البحوث والرسائل, بل تقلد مناصب كثيرة, بذل فيها من علمه, وحكمته, وقوة شخصيته, ما تقر به العين, وينشرح له الصدر, بدءاً بعمله مدرساً وإماماً وخطيباً في المسجد النبوي, وقاضياً في المدينة المنورة, ومروراً بتقلده وكالة وزارة العدل, ثم وصولاً بتعيينه عضواً في اللجنة الدائمة للإفتاء وفي هيئة كبار العلماء, ورئيساً لمجمع الفقه الإسلامي, وقد تركت شخصيته العلمية الفذة, وحنكته, وجرأته في كلمة الحق, أثراً ظاهراً في كل المناصب التي تقلدها, وكانت بالنسبة له عبءًا وتكليفاً, لا تشريفاً!!
ومع سعة علمه, وعظم فضله رحمه الله, فإنه لم يكن محبّاً للظهور في وسائل الإعلام, ولا راغباً في مخالطة الأنام, بل كان بعيداً عن الأضواء, منصرفاً عن الشهرة, وهي تركض وراءه, وهو يفر منها مترجلاً وراكباً, لدرجة أنه أوصى أن يصلى عليه بعد وفاته دون أن يعلم به أحد, ولكن دون جدوى! فقد تقاطر الناس من كل ناحية إلى مسجده الذي يجهله أكثر من شهد جنازته, وفي ليلة ظلماء, باردة!!- فسبحان من غرس محبته في قلوب الناس- وبهذا قدم للناس دروساً عملية في التواضع والإخلاص بعد وفاته, كما كان يقدمها أثناء حياته!! وسبحان الله العظيم! 
علماء أجلاء يفرون من الشهرة, فرارهم من الأسد, وهي تلاحقهم, وتدنو منهم, وتوقعهم في شراكها, وهم محمولون على النعش!! 
ومتعالمون يلهثون وراءها, ويركضون خلفها, وهي تفر منهم يمنة ويسرة, وقد تكر عليهم, فتصيبهم في مقتل, عياذاً بالله؟!! 
رحم الله الشيخ بكراً, فقد كان يذود عن الإسلام وثوابته بكتبه وقلمه, ولهذا كانت جنازته مشهودة ليلة الأربعاء الماضي, حتى أعادت بنا هذه الحشود الكبيرة مقولة الإمام أحمد:"بيننا وبينكم يوم الجنائز" فاللهم ارحمه, وارفع درجته في المهديين, واخلفه في عقبه في الغابرين, آمين, آمين, آمين يا رب العالمين.http://www.islamtoday.net/questions/...02&artid=11634

----------


## ذرة ضوء

رحمه الله ، و جعلنا في إثره.
إنه جواد كريم

----------


## محمد زياد التكلة

جزاكما الله خيرا
وشكرا أخي الراية على إفادتك.

وهذا مقال من الموقع كتبه الأخ صهيب بن محمد خير رمضان يوسف وفقه الله.
http://alukah.net/Articles/Article.aspx?ArticleID=2018
وفاةُ الشيخ بكر أبو زيد "ابنِ قيِّم العصر".. ومؤلَّفاتُه وطرَفٌ من سيرته
الأرضُ تَحيا إذا  ما  عاشَ  عالمُها        متى يَمُتْ عالمٌ منها  يَمُت  طرَفُ
كالأرض تحيا إذا ما الغيثُ حلَّ بها        وإنْ  أبى  عاد  في  أكنافها  التَّلَفُ

وروي عن  الحسن  -رحمه الله-: "موتُ العالم ثُلمة في الإسلام، لا يسدُّها شيءٌ ما اختلف الليل والنهار".

.. وإنّ المصاب ليعظم إذا كان المتوفى فذًّا متميزَ المنهج، كالشيخ الدكتور/ بكر بن عبد الله أبو زيد، رئيس مجمع الفقه الإسلامي الدولي، عضو هيئة كبار العلماء بالمملكة وعضو اللجنة الدائمة للإفتاء سابقاً.. الذي فقدته الأوساطُ الإسلامية العلمية والفقهية، يوم الثلاثاء 27/1/1429هـ، الموافق 6/2/2008، بعد أن عُمِّر ما ناهز 64 عامًا.
وقد أدّيتْ صلاةُ الميت عليه عقب صلاة العشاء يوم الثلاثاء بمسجده بجوار مسكنه في حي العقيق بمدينة الرياض، وقد أمَّ المصلين زوجُ ابنته الشيخُ أحمد الريس، تنفيذاً لوصيّتة، وتقدم المصلين مفتي المملكة، الشيخ عبد العزيز آل الشيخ.
.. ثم دُفن بمقبرة الدرعية.. يرحمه الله... وقد حضر، للصلاة عليه ولدفنه، جموعٌ غفيرة.

أمّا عن سيرة هذا العالم وأخبارِه العلمية، فقد سجّل ابنُه، القاضي عبد الله بن بكر أبو زيد، بعضَ جوانبها، ونقتطف هنا بعضَ ما قال:
"هو بكر بن عبد الله أبو زيد بن محمد بن عبد الله بن بكر بن عثمان بن يحيى بن غيهب بن محمد، ينتهي نسبه إلى بني زيد الأعلى، وهو زيد بن سويد بن زيد بن سويد بن زيد بن حرام بن سويد بن زيد القضاعي، من قبيلة بني زيد القضاعية المشهورة في حاضرة الوشم، وعالية نجد، وفيها ولد عام 1365هـ.
درَس في الكُتّاب حتى السنة الثانية الابتدائية، ثم انتقل إلى الرياض عام 1375هـ، وفيه واصل دراسته الابتدائية، ثم المعهد العلمي، ثم كلية الشريعة، حتى تخرج عام 87هـ / 88هـ في كلية الشريعة بالرياض منتسباً.
وفي عام 1384هـ انتقل إلى المدينة المنورة فعمل أمينًا للمكتبة العامة بالجامعة الإسلامية.
وكان بجانب دراسته النظامية يلازم حِلَقَ عددٍ من المشايخ في الرياض ومكة المكرمة والمدينة المنورة.

ففي الرياض أخذ عِلم الميقات من الشيخ القاضي صالح بن مطلق، وقرأ عليه خمساً وعشرين مقامة من مقامات الحريري، وكان- رحمه الله- يحفظها، وفي الفقه: زاد المستقنع للحجاوي، كتاب البيوع فقط. وفي مكة قرأ على سماحة شيخه، الشيخ عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز كتاب الحج، من [المنتقى] للمجد ابن تيمية، في حج عام 1385هـ بالمسجد الحرام. واستجاز المدرسَ بالمسجد الحرام الشيخ: سليمان بن عبد الرحمن بن حمدان، فأجازه إجازة مكتوبة بخطه لجميع كتب السنة، وإجازة في المُدّ النبوي. وفي المدينة قرأ على سماحة شيخه الشيخ ابن باز في [فتح الباري] و[بلوغ المرام]، وعددًا من الرسائل في الفقه والتوحيد والحديث في بيته، إذ لازمه نحوَ سنتين وأجازه. ولازم سماحة شيخه الشيخ محمد الأمين الشنقيطي نحو عشر سنين، منذ انتقل إلى المدينة المنورة، حتى توفي الشيخ في حج عام 1393هـ- رحمه الله تعالى- فقرأ عليه في تفسيره [أضواء البيان] ورسالته [آداب البحث والمناظرة]، وانفرد بأخذ علم النسب عنه، فقرأ عليه [القصد والأمم] لابن عبد البر، وبعض [الإنباه] لابن عبد البَرّ أيضًا. وقرأ عليه بعض الرسائل، وله معه مباحثات واستفادات، ولديه نحو عشرين إجازة من علماء الحرمين والرياض والمغرب والشام والهند وإفريقيا وغيرها، وقد جمعها في ثبت مستقل.

.. ودرَس في المعهد العالي للقضاء منتسبًا، فنال شهادة العالمية (الماجستير)، وفي عام 1403هـ، تحصل على شهادة العالمية العالية (الدكتوراه). وقد اختير للقضاء في مدينة النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم-، واستمر في قضائها حتى عام 1400هـ، كما عيّن مدرسًا في المسجد النبوي الشريف، فاستقر حتى عام 1400هـ.

كما عُين إمامًا وخطيبًا في المسجد النبوي الشريف، فاستمر حتى مطلع عام 1396هـ، وفي عام 1400هـ، اختير وكيلاً عامًّا لوَزارة العدل، واستمرَّ حتى نهاية عام 1412هـ.

وفي عام 1405 هـ صدر أمر ملكي بتعيينه ممثلاً للمملكة العربية السعودية في مجمع الفقه الإسلامي الدولي، المنبثق عن منظمة المؤتمر الإسلامي، واختير رئيسًا للمجمع.

وعام 1406هـ عين عضوًا في المجمع الفقهي برابطة العالم الإسلامي، وكانت له في أثناء ذلك مشاركةٌ في عدد من اللجان والمؤتمرات داخل المملكة وخارجها، ودرّس في المعهد العالي للقضاء، وفي الدراسات العليا في كلية الشريعة بالرياض". ا.هـ.

.. الشيخ بكر أبو زيد تربطه علاقةُ أخوة وزمالة حميمة بكبار العلماء من مختلف الدول، ومن أهمّهم الشيخ الدكتور/ يوسف القرضاوي، الذي أشاد به حين نعيه، باعتباره علمًا من أعلام هذه الأمة.
كما عدّد الشيخ الدكتور/ علي القَرَه داغِي، نائب رئيس جمعية البلاغ والخبير بمجمع الفقه الإسلامي الدولي، مناقبَ الفقيد وجهودَه في خدمة الإسلام، وقال: "عرفتُ الفقيد طوال عدة سنوات، ووجدتُ فيه العلم والصدق والصفاء والإخلاص، لمست فيه الجدّية والخوف من الله سبحانه وتعالى، ووجدت فيه مثلاً حقيقيًّا للعالم العامل القدوة".

وقد كان الشيخ يعدُّ قراراتِ مجمع الفقه الإسلامي توقيعًا عن رب العالمين، بحكم أن المجمع يضم صفوةَ علماء الأمّة. فقد كان يدقق في البيانات والقرارات والفتاوى التي يصدرها المجمعُ، ويقول لزملائه: نحن مسؤولون أمام الله عن كل حرف وكلمة نقولها للأمة.

وإليك –أخي القارئ- قائمة بعناوين مؤلفاته وتحقيقاته.. والمتأمل في هذه العناوين يرى تبحّرَه في التأليف بخاصّة، وتميّزَه في الدقيق من المسائل، وتركيزَه على المعاصر منها..
أمّا لغته في التأليف فهي لغة الفقيه العالِم، واللغويِّ المتمكن، والأديبِ المتضلّع، فهو يمزُج فيها بين كل ذلك بنفَسٍ خاصّ جميل..
وقد جمعت هذه العناوين من مصادر متفرقة، أهمها فهارسُ مكتبة الملك فهد الوطنية بالرياض، وترجمةُ ابنه له..
وقد يكون بينها ما هو مكرر نظراً لتعدد الطبعات وتغير التسميات، ثم أضفت بعض الملحوظات مما لمحته في أثناء البحث، وأشرت إلى بعض أرقام الكتب في القائمة؛ لأهمية مراجعتها:
1- التقنين والإلزام.
2- المواضعة في الاصطلاح على خلاف الشريعة وأفصح اللغى.
3- أجهزة الإنعاش وحقيقة الوفاة بين الفقهاء والأطباء.
4- طفل الأنابيب.
5- خطاب الضمان البنكي.
6- الحساب الفلكي.
7- البوصلة.
8- التأمين.
9- التشريع وزراعة الأعضاء.
10- تغريب الألقاب العلمية.
11- بطاقة الائتمان حقيقتها البنكية التجارية وأحكامها الشرعية.
12- بطاقة التخفيض حقيقتها التجارية وأحكامها الشرعية.
13- عيد اليوبيل بدعة في الإسلام.
14- المثامنة في العقار - نزع ملكيته للمصلحة العامة.
15- التمثيل: حقيقته، تاريخه، حكمه.
16- التقريب لفقه ابن قيم الجوزية.
17- الحدود والتعزيرات عند ابن القيم:دراسة ومقارنة. [وهي رسالته للماجستير عام 1400هـ من المعهد العالي للقضاء. وقد طبعت في دار العاصمة. 1مج].
18- أحكام الجناية على النفس وما دونها عند ابن قيم الجوزية: دراسة وموازنة (مجلد واحد). [وهي رسالته للدكتوراة عام 1402هـ من المعهد العالي للقضاء، وقد طبعت عند مؤسسة الرسالة].
19- اختيارات ابن تيمية للبرهان ابن القيم، تحقيق.
20- حكم الانتماء إلى الفرق والأحزاب والجماعات الإسلامية.
*[ملحوظة: صدر أيضاً كتاب: مهذّب حكم الانتماء إلى الفرق والأحزاب والجماعات الإسلامية/ كتب الأصل بكر بن عبد الله أبو زيد؛ تهذيب عبد الله عبد الرحمن التميمي].
21- معجم المناهي اللفظية: يختص بالمنهي عنها شرعًا في نحو 800 لفظ.
* [ملحوظة: صدر حول "معجم المناهي اللفظية":
أ- المستدرك على معجم المناهي اللفظية/ سليمان بن صالح الخراشي.
ب- نظرات في معجم المناهي اللفظية/ علي رضا بن عبد الله علي رضا].
22-  لا جديد في أحكام الصلاة، بزيادة عدم مشروعية ضم العقبين في السجود.
23- تصنيف الناس بين الظن واليقين.
24- التعالم وأثره على الفكر والكتاب.
25- حلية طالب العلم. (راجع رقم 85).
26- أذكار طرفي النهار . [كتيّب جيب].
27- الرقابة على التراث.
28- تسمية المولود.
29- أدب الهاتف.
30- حد الثوب والأزرة وتحريم الإسبال ولباس الشهرة.
31- آداب طالب الحديث من "الجامع للخطيب" (انتقائي).
32- المدخل المفصل إلى فقه الإمام أحمد بن حنبل وتخريجات الأصحاب، تقديم محمد الحبيب ابن الخوجة.
33- البلغة في فقه الإمام أحمد بن حنبل للفخر ابن تيمية؛ تحقيق.
34- فتوى السن، عن مهمات المسائل.
35- التأصيل لأصول التخريج وقواعد الجرح والتعديل.
36- معرفة النسخ والصحف الحديثية.
37- التحديث بما قيل: لا يصح فيه حديث.
38- الجدّ الحثيث في بيان ما ليس بحديث/ تأليف أحمد بن عبد الكريم العامري الغزي (تحقيق).
39- مرويات دعاء ختم القرآن الكريم، وحكمه داخل الصلاة وخارجها جزء.
40- نصوص الحوالة - جزء.
41- جزء في زيارة النساء للقبور.        
42- مسح الوجه باليدين بعد رفعهما بالدعاء جزء.
43- جزء في كيفية النهوض في الصلاة، وضعف حديث العجن.
44- العزاب من العلماء وغيرهم. (راجع رقم 87).
45- التحول المذهبي. راجع رقم (88).
46- التراجم الذاتية. (راجع رقم 86).
47- لطائف الكلم في العلم.
48- طبقات النسابين.
49- ابن قيم الجوزية: حياته وآثاره.
50- الرد على المخالف: شروطه وآدابه. (ضمن كتاب: الردود).
51- تحريف النصوص من مآخذ أهل الأهواء في الاستدلال. (ضمن: الردود).
52- براءة أهل السنة من الوقيعة في علماء الأمة. (ضمن: الردود) - وهو رد على مجموعة من أقوال محمد زاهد الكوثري، قدم له الشيخ عبد العزيز ابن باز.
53- عقيدة ابن أبي زيد القيرواني وعبث بعض المعاصرين بها. (ضمن: الردود).
54- التحذير من مختصرات الصابوني في التفسير. (ضمن: الردود).
55- بدع القراء القديمة والمعاصرة - رسالة.
56- خصائص جزيرة العرب.
57- السحب الوابلة على ضرائح الحنابلة/ تأليف محمد بن عبد الله بن حميد؛ حققه وقدم له وعلق علية بكر بن عبد الله أبو زيد، عبد الرحمن بن سليمان العثيمين .
58- تسهيل السابلة إلى معرفة علماء الحنابلة للشيخ صالح بن عبد العزيز بن علي آل عثيمين، (تحقيق في مجلدين).
59- علماء الحنابلة من الإمام أحمد إلى وفيات القرن الخامس عشر الهجري، مجلد على طريقة: الأعلام للزركلي. (راجع رقم 82).
60- دعاء القنوت.
61- فتح الله الحميد المجيد في شرح كتاب التوحيد/ للشيخ حامد بن محمد الشارقي؛ (تحقيق).
62- الإبطال لنظرية الخلط بين دين الإسلام وغيره من الأديان.
63- تقريب آداب البحث والمناظرة.
64- جبل إلال بعرفات، تحقيقات تاريخية وشرعية.
65- مدينة النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- رأي العين.
66- قبة الصخرة، تحقيقات في تاريخ عمارتها وترميمها.
67- تصحيح الدعاء (مجلد)، وطبع جزء من هذا الكتاب مستقل باسم: السبحة: تاريخها وحكمها. (راجع رقم 77).
68- موارد ابن قيم الجوزية.
69- المجموعة العلمية.
70- العلاَمَةُ الشرعية لبداية الطواف ونهايته.
71- حراسة الفضيلة.
72- درء الفتنة عن أهل السنة – تقديم الشيخ عبد العزيز ابن باز.
73- فتوى جامعة في العقار.
74- المدارس العالمية الأجنبية – الاستعمارية.. تاريخها ومخاطرها.
75- فتوى جامعة في التنبيه على بعض العادات والأعراف القبلية المخالفة للشرع المطهر. 76- هجر المبتدع.
77- السبحة: تاريخها وحكمها.
78- هداية الأريب الأمجد لمعرفة أصحاب الرواية عن أحمد/ لسليمان بن عبد الرحمن بن حمدان؛ ( تحقيق).
79- بلْغة الساغب وبغية الراغب/ تأليف فخر الدين أبي عبدالله محمد بن أبي القاسم محمد بن الخضر ابن تيمية، تقديم محمد الحبيب ابن الخوجة؛ (تحقيق).
80- النظام العالمي الجديد والعولمة: التكتلات الإقليمية وآثارها: العرض والمناقشة/  شوقي دنيا، بكر بن عبد الله أبو زيد، وآخرون.
81- تراجم لمتأخري الحنابلة، جمع وتأليف الشيخ سليمان بن حمدان؛ (تحقيق).
82- علماء الحنابلة: من الإمام أحمد المتوفى سنة 241هـ إلى وفيات عام 1420 هـ رحمهم الله تعالى.
83- أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن، المؤلف: محمد الأمين بن محمد المختار الجكني الشنقيطي، نشره مجمع الفقه الإسلامي بجدة - بإشراف العلامة بكر بن عبد الله أبو زيد - دار عالم الفوائد.
84- حكم إثبات أول الشهر القمري وتوحيد الرؤية.
85- شرح كتاب حلية طالب العلم لبكر بن عبد الله أبو زيد/ شرح الشيخ محمد بن صالح بن عثيمين؛ تحقيق أبي مالك محمد بن حامد بن عبد الوهاب؛ اعتنت به ترتيبًا وجمعًا: دار البصيرة.
* [ملحوظة: شرحَ "حلية طالب العلم" الشيخُ محمد ابن عثيمين في عدة دروس، وقد سجلتْ ووزّعت في أشرطة صوتية، وكان الشيخ يثني على الكتاب ويشير إلى أهميتة لطالبي العلم. ثم صدرت تلكم الدروس مطبوعة].
86- العلماء الذين ترجموا لأنفسهم "السيرة الذاتية".
87- الذين لم يتزوجوا من العلماء وغيرهم وأسباب ذلك والنقض على من وحد السبب.
88- العلماء الذين تحولوا من مذهب إلى آخر وأسباب التحول.
89- المرابحة للأمر بالشراء (بيع المواعدة): (المرابحة في المصارف الإسلامية) وحديث (لا تبع ما ليس عندك).
90- طرق الإنجاب في الطب الحديث وحكمها الشرعي.

ولمعرفة أسلوب د. بكر أبو زيد وطريقته في الكتابة؛ ننقل لكم أُنموذجين من كتابين من كتبه:
مِن كتابه القيّم: (حِرَاسَةُ الْفَضِيلَةِ):
".. فهذه رسالة نُخرجها للناس لِتَثْبيتِ نساء المؤمنين على الفضيلة، وكشف دعاوى المستغربين إلى الرذيلة، إذ حياة المسلمين المتمسكين بدينهم اليوم، المبنية على إقامة العبودية لله تعالى، وعلى الطهر والعفاف، والحياء، والغيرة، حياةٌ محفوفة بالأخطار من كل جانب، بجلب أمراض الشبهات في الاعتقادات والعبادات، وأمراض الشهوات في السلوك والاجتماعيات، وتعميقها في حياة المسلمين في أسوأ مخطط مسخّر لحرب الإسلام، وأسوأ مؤامرة على الأمة الإسلامية، تبناها: ((النظام العالمي الجديد)) في إطار نظرية الخلط - وهي المسماة في عصرنا: العولمة، أو الشوملة، أو الكوكبة - بين الحق والباطل، والمعروف والمنكر، والصالح والطالح، والسنة والبدعة، والسني والبدعي، والقرآن والكتب المنسوخة المحرفة كالتوراة والإنجيل، والمسجد والكنيسة، والمسلم والكافر، ووحدة الأديان، ونظرية الخلط هذه أنكى مكيدة، لتذويب الدِّين في نفوس المؤمنين، وتحويل جماعة المسلمين إلى سائمة تُسَام، وقطيع مهزوزٍ اعتقادُه، غارق في شهواته، مستغرق في ملذّاته، متبلد في إحساسه، لا يعرف معروفاً ولا يُنكر منكراً، حتى ينقلب منهم من غلبت عليه الشقاوة على عقبيه خاسراً، ويرتدّ منهم من يرتد عن دينه بالتدريج.
كل هذا يجري باقتحام الولاء والبراء، وتَسريب الحب والبغض في الله، وإلجام الأقلام، وكفّ الألسنة عن قول كلمة الحق، وصناعة الاتهامات لمن بقيت عنده بقية من خير، ورميه بلباس: الإرهاب والتطرف والغلو والرجعية، إلى آخر ألقاب الذين كفروا للذين أسلموا، والذين استغربوا للذين آمنوا وثبتوا، والذين غلبوا على أمرهم للذين استُضعفوا....".

ومن كتابه: (دعاء القنوت):
الفصل الأول: (تنبيهات في بيان مَا يُجْتَنَب في القنوت):
* التنبيه الرابع: وَيُجْتَنَبُ قَصْدُ السَّجع في الدعاء، والبحث عن غرائب الأَدعية المسجوعة على حرف واحد. وقد ثبت في صحيح البخاري -رحمه الله تعالى- عن عكرمة عن ابن عباس -رضي الله عنهما- أنه قال له: (فانظر السجع في الدعاء، فاجتنبه، فإني عهدت رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- وأَصحابه لا يفعلونَ إلا ذلك الاجتناب).
ومن الأَدعية المخترعة المسجوعة: (اللهم ارحمنا فوق الأرض، وارحمنا تحت الأرض، وارحمنا يوم العرض). ولا يرِد على ذلك ما جاءَ في بعض الأدعية النبوية من أَلْفَاظ مُتَوَاليَة، فهي غير مقصودة ولا متكلفة، ولهذا فهي في غاية الانسجام.

* التنبيه الخامس: وَيُجْتَنَبُ اختراع أَدعية فيها تفصيل أَو تشقيق في العبارة، لِمَا تُحْدِثُهُ مِنْ تحريك العواطف، وإِزعاج الأَعضاء، والبكاء، والشهيق، والضجيج، والصَّعَق، إِلى غير ذلك مِمَّا يَحْدُثُ لِبَعْضِ النَّاسِ حَسَبَ أَحوالهم، وقُدُرَاتِهِم، وطاقاتهم، قُوَّةً، وَضَعفاً.

ومنه: تضمين الاستعاذة بالله من عذاب القبر، ومن أَهوال يوم القيامة، أَوصافاً وتفصيلات، ورَصَّ كلمات مترادفات، يُخْرجُ عن مقصود الاستعاذة والدُّعاء، إِلى الوعظ والتخويف والترهيب. وكل هذا خروج عن حدِّ المشروع، واعتداء على الدعاء المشروع، وهجر له، واستدراك عليه، وأَخشى أَن تكون ظاهرة ملل، وربما كان له حكم الكلام المتعمد غير المشروع في الصلاة فيُبْطِلُها.....".  وى الشيخان عن عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص عن النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- أنه قال: "إن الله لا يقبض العلم انتزاعاً ينتزعه من العباد، ولكن يقبض العلم بقبض العلماء، حتى إذا لم يُبق عالماً اتّخذ الناسُ رؤوساً جُهّالاً، فسُئلوا، فأفتوا بغير عِلمٍ، فضلُّوا وأضلُّوا".

----------


## عادل آل موسى

شكرا لك أخي / محمد بن زياد

و أحب أن أضيف مقالين قد نشرا عن الشيخ بكر ..

الأول :  للأستاذ / إبراهيم الأزرق 
http://www.almoslim.net/figh_wagi3/s...ain.cfm?id=803
و الثاني : للأستاذ / أحمد السقاف 
http://www.almoslim.net/rokn_elmy/sh...in.cfm?id=2593

و شكرا لكم ...

----------


## محمد الحريص

الشيخ محمد زياد التكلة، ليتك حفظك الله تكتب ترجمة موسعة للشيخ بكر أبو زيد رحمه الله

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

شكر اللَّـهُ لكُم ـ يا شيخ مُحمَّد زيَّاد التُّكْلَة ـ.

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

رحم اللَّـهُ شيخَنا العلَّامة بكر بن عبد اللَّـه أبو زيدٍ .

----------


## الرايه

يقول مشهور حسن ال سلمان في كملة له بعد وفاة الشيخ بكر - رحمه الله-
http://www.islamway.com/?iw_s=Lesson...esson_id=66189

* سمعته يقول: راتبي 55 ألف ريال ، واذا دخلت المكتبة أخرج وقد استدنت على الراتب.

*ذكر : ان الشيخ بكر يشتري اكثر من نسخة للكتاب ، وعنده اكثر من مكتبة ، وبعض مكتباته عامة يفتحها للطلبة

* سمعتُ مِنْه عشرات النقول تجري على لسانه ، فقرات طويلة متينة قوية يلقيها من محفوظة من كتب شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية

* اذكر مرة دخلنا مسجد في الاغوار وكان الامام قد فرغ من صلاة العصر وكان معنا الشيخ علي واخ ثالث ورابع فطلب مني ان نصلي العصر جماعة؟
فقلنا : هذه صلاة مكروهة
وكان رحمه الله: (جملة غير واضحة)
فصلى هو: (جملة غير واضحة)
وصلى كل واحد منا لوحده ، وبعد الصلاة جرى ذكر للمسألة ومسائل كثيرة وانبسط الحديث ، وذِكْر بعض ما انفرد به شيخا الألباني رحمه الله تعالى في بعض المسائل.
فقلت -متجرءاً-: يا شيخ ، شيخنا الألباني قريب ، نأخذ موعداً معه ونتباحث في هذه المسائل
فقال: إن جلست بين يدي الشيخ فلا أحسن الكلام .

----------


## ابو البراء

*طيّب اللّه ثراك شيخنا الحبيب*

بسم اللّه و الحمد للّه ربّ العالمين، و الصّلاة و السّلام على محمّد خاتم النبيّين و إمام المرسلين، و على آله و أصحابه و أتباعه إلى يوم الدّين، أمّا بعد.

هكذا خبر الموت؛ ثقيل على الأسماع شديد على القلوب، ينزل عليك مُفاجئا لا يُمهلك تستعدّ له و تتأهّب، ثمّ سرعان ما يتركك مسترجعا مستجمع الأنفاس، و أشدّ ما يكون الخبر وقْعا، عند نعْي عالم حبيب عزيز كان يغمرُك رحمة و يُغدقك حنانا، يُنير لك الدّروب و يحفظك من الخُطوب، لكنّها الحياة هكذا؛ أنفاس معدودة، في أماكن محدودة، بآجال معلومة [[ و ما يُعمِّر مِن معَمَّر و لا يُنقَص مِن عُمُرِه إلاّ في كتاب ]] (فاطر: 11)، [[ و كُلّ شيءٍ عندَه بمقدار ]] (الرّعد: 8)، [[ و لكلِّ أجَلٍ كِتاب ]] (الرّعد 38).

هكذا نزل عليّ خبر وفاة العلاّمة الإمام الفقيه اللّغوي السنّي السّلفي؛ الشّيخ بكر بن عبد اللّه أبي زيد، بينما كنت أحادث أخا لي بُعيد صلاة عشاء ليلة الأربعاء التّاسع و العشرين من شهر محرّم الحرام لعام تسعة و عشرين و أربعة مائة و ألف من السّنة الهجرية، هكذا وقع الخبر عليّ، مع أنّه لم يُكتب لي أن جالستُ الشّيخ أو لاقيته يوماً، لكنّني تعلّقت به و أحببته مِن خلال مكتبته الثرية الّتي خلّفها لأبنائه من الطّلبة و القرّاء، و زادني حُزنا أنْ لم يُكتب لي شرف اللّقاء به في حياته و النّظر إلى محيّاه، و تقبيل جبينه و مزاحمة الرُّكب في مجلسه، حزن إلى حزن عليّ توالى، بعد حرماني مِن ذلك كلّه جرّاء صوارف حبستني و علائق منعتني، من الشّيخ و أمثاله من الأئمّة الأكابر الرّاحلين عنّا، رحم اللّه الجميع و وفّقني و إخواني للاستدراك و تضميد الجراح بلقاء خلَفِهم  الأخيار مِن ذوي العِلم و التّقى في سائر الأمصار، فإنّ مجالسة العلماء خير كلّه، و إنّا للّه و إنّا إليه راجعون، و لا حول و لا قوّة إلاّ باللّه.

أقول هذا و أنا الفرد الصّغير بين ألوف مؤلّفة من محبّي الشّيخ و أبنائه و تلامذته، الّذين لا أدّعي أنّني أضاهيهم في عاطفتهم اتجاهه و حبّهم له، و كيف لا يبلغ الشّيخ هذه الرّتبة في نفوس النّاس و هذه المنزلة في قلوبهم، و هو القلم الّذي لم يملّ يوما أو يكلّ، مُعلّما و مُرشدا، و داعياً مَن ضلّ إلى الهدى، و صابرا في سبيل ذلك على الأذى، فكم أحيى بكتاب اللّه من موتى، و كم بصّر بنوره أهل العمى،...

يُؤكّد هذا الحبّ و الوفاء؛ أنْ شيّع جنازته - رحمه اللّه - كما ذُكر؛ أكثر من عشرين ألف مصلّ بعد صلاة العشاء لليلة الأربعاء،  بمسجد الشيخ عبد الله الّذي بناه بجوار مسكنه بحي العقيق - شمال العاصمة الرياض - وفقا لوصيّته - رحمه اللّه -، حتّى امتدّ الجمع إلى الطرقات المؤدية إلى المسجد، و أدّى عدد كبير من المصلين الصلاة في الشوارع المحيطة بالجامع، يتقدمهم سماحة مفتي عام المملكة العربية السّعودية الشّيخ عبد العزيز آل الشيخ - حفظه المولى -، بل لم يتمكّن الكثيرون من الصّلاة عليه - رحمه اللّه - بسبب ضيق المسجد و تزاحم السيّارات قربه إلى مسافة تزيد عن الكيلو متر، ممّا أعاق وصول الناس لا سيما أنّ إمام المسجد كان قد بكّر بصلاة العشاء عندما رأى امتلاء المسجد عن آخره و افتراش النّاس لمواقف السيّارات المجاورة له، حتّى قال أحد المشيّعين للجنازة: "أتصوّر لو صُلي عليه - رحمه الله - في جامع الرّاجحي و تمّ تأجيل الصّلاة عليه إلى الغد لحضرت أضعاف أضعاف الجموع التي حضرت".

مَن منّا لم يقرأ أو يطّلع يوما على كتاب (حِلية طالب العِلم)، الحِلية الّتي حَوت مجموعة آداب يتحلّى بها مَن سلك سبيل التعلّم، و يتّصف بمكارم الأخلاق، جمعها الشّيخ - رحمه اللّه - كما قال من أدب من بارك اللّه في عِلمهم، و قد كتب اللّه لي بفضله و منّه وكرمه، أن درست الكتاب و تلقّيته شرحا مِن أحد مشايخنا، و هو الشّيخ الفاضل عز الدّين عوير -حفظه اللّه و سددّه-.

و مَن منّا لم يقرأ أو يطّلع على كتاب (تصنيف النّاس بين الظنّ و اليقين)، حذّر فيه الشّيخ من ظاهرة التّصنيف و التّبديع ظلما بغير حقّ، و ازدراء العلماء و الاستخفاف بهم، و بيّن العواقب الوخيمة للظّاهرة على شباب الصّحوة، كاشفا الدّاء و الدّواء، و أحسِبه مِن أوائل مَن كشف المفتونين الفتّانين بها، فجزاه عنّا و عن المسلمين خير الجزاء.

و مَن منّا لم يقرأ أو يطّلع على كتاب (درء الفتنة عن أهل السنّة)، بيّن فيه الشّيخ المعتقد الحقّ الّذي أجمع عليه المسلمون من الصّحابة - رضي اللّه عنهم - و من تبعهم بإحسان إلى يومنا هذا، و ذلك في بيان حقيقة الإيمان، كاشفا انحراف الخوارج و المرجئة عن الحقّ في ذلك.

و مَن منّا لم يقرأ أو يطّلع على كتاب (التّعالم)، الّذي كشف كما قال مؤلّفه - رحمه اللّه - المندسّين بين طلبة العِلم حتّى لا يردوهم، و يضيّع عليهم أمرهم، و يبعثروا مسيرهم في الطّلب، فيستلّوهم و هم لا يشعرون.

و غير ذلك من عشرات الكتب و المقالات و الفتاوى في شتّى المجالات و الفنون، الّتي خلّفها الشّيخ شاهدة على غزارة علمه و سداد رأيه، مخلّدة لذكراه، عاكسة الوصف الّذي أطلقه بعض الأفاضل عليه - رحمه اللّه -؛ و هو وصفه بابن قيم عصره، و مَن قرأ للشّيخ وجده أهلا للوصف عن جدارة و استحقاق، و ما كُلّف بتولّي أمانة مجمع الفقه الإسلامي، إضافة إلى وكالة وزارة العدل، و كذا عضويته في هيئة كبار العلماء و اللّجنة الدّائمة للبحوث العِلمية و الإفتاء، إلاّ لنباغته و نباهته و تقدير أهل الفضل له.

إنّ وفاة عالم جليل و شيخ كبير، في قامة الشّيخ بكر بن عبد اللّه أبي زيد، ذي التّرجمة الثرية، لممّا يُحزن النّفوس، و يجرح القلوب، و يُدمع العيون، و يُكدّر الخواطر، و يُثير العواطف، فالشّيخ بكر كما صرّح سماحة الشّيخ عبد العزيز آل الشّيخ إثر وفاته - رحمه اللّه -: "كان أحد العلماء الذين يمتازون بالدقة في المعلومة والعُمق في البحوث و له نشاط كبير في التأليف". 

إنّ موت شيخنا - أجرنا الرّحمان في مصيبة رحيله عنّا و أخلفنا خيرا منها -؛ لا يقلّ أثره عن أثر موت العلماء عموما، فقد جاء في بيان الرزية بفقد العلماء ما رواه الشيخان البخاري و مسلم في صحيحيهما، عن عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص عن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم أنّه قال: (( إنّ الله لا يقبض العلم انتزاعاً ينتزعه من العباد، و لكن يقبض العلم بقبض العلماء، حتى إذا لم يُبق عالماً اتخذ الناس رؤوساً جهالاً، فسئلوا فأفتوا بغير علم فضلوا وأضلوا )). قال الحافظ ابن حجر - رحمه الله - في فتح الباري: "فدلَّ هذا على أن ذهاب العلم يكون بذهاب العلماء". 

و نُقل أنّه قيل لسعيد بن جبير: "ما علامة هلاك الناس ؟ قال: إذا هلك علماؤهم". 

و نُقل عن علي و ابن مسعود و غيرِهما - رضي اللّه عنهم - قولهم: "موت العالم ثلمةٌ في الإسلام لا يسدها شيء ما اختلف اللّيل و النهار". 

و عن سفيان بن عيينة قوله: "و أيّ عقوبة أشدّ على أهل الجهل أنْ يذهب أهل العلم".

و قال بعضهم: 

الأرض تحيا إذا ما عاش عالـمُها           متى يَمُتْ عالمٌ منها يَمُت طرفُ 
كالأرض تحيا إذا ما الغيث حلَّ بها           و إن أبى عاد في أكنافها التَّلف





و ينبغي التّذكير في الأخير بما فيه تسلية لنا في مصابنا، أنّ العلماء و إن رحلوا و ماتوا؛ هم أحياء بمآثرهم و بما ورّثوه من عِلم و هداية، و هم أحياء لأنّهم بكلّ بساطة علماء، و العِلم حياة.

و لهذا قال الشاعر :


أخو العلم حيٌ خالدٌ بعـدَ موتِــهِ         و أوصالهُ تحتَ التُّرابِ رَمِيـمُ
و ذو الجهلِ مَيْتٌ و هو ماشٍ عَلَى الثَّرى     يُظَنُّ مِنَ الأَحيَاءِ و هو عَديمُ



و قال آخر:



و  في الجهـلِ قبلَ الموتِ موتٌ لأهلهِ    و أجسامهمْ قبلَ القبورِ قبورُ
      و أرواحهمْ في وَحشةٍ من جسومهمْ       و ليسَ لهم حَتَّى النشورِ نشورُ





هكذا موت العلماء و تلك هي حياتهم، و حقّهم علينا أحياء و أمواتا وارد واجب؛ يُوقّرون و يُقدّرون و يُبجّلون في حياتهم،  و يَعظُم هذا الحقّ و يتأكّد بعد وفاتهم، بل يزيد بإبراز مآثرهم و بسط سيرهم ليستفيد منها و يقتدي بهم مَن بعدهم، و  يُعرف قدرهم و يحفظ فضلهم.

و إنّ الله لحافظٌ دينه بحفظ العلماء ومعلٍ كلمته بالمنتصرين له، و مداد العِلم لم يجفّ و ألسنة الحقّ لم تخرص، و لا يزال في الزّوايا بقايا من أهل التّقى و الفضل و الهداية، و الموفَّق من استعمله الله في تبليغ دينه و العمل بعلمه وتعليمه ودعوة الناس إليه. 

رحمك اللّه أيّها الشّيخ الفاضل المعطاء، و أخلف على الأمة فيك خيراً، و غفر لنا و لك، و رفع درجتك في المهديين، و جعلك في الأكرمين، و أفسح لك في قبرك و نوّره  لك فيه، و جمعنا بك في جنّاته جنّات النّعيم، في مقعد صدق عند مليك مقتدر.

طيّب الله ثراك شيخنا الحبيب... 

أخوكم محمّد بن حسين حدّاد الجزائري

الخميس 01 صفر 1429هـ، الموافق لـ: 07 فيفري 2008م
http://www.merathdz.com/play.php?catsmktba=1493

----------


## ابو البراء

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
* وداعا يا شيخ السنة وإمام الفتوى : بكر الخير*

الحمد لله رب العالمين، والعاقبة للمتقين، ولا عدوان إلا على الظالمين، ثم أما بعد : لقد أظلمت الدنيا بموت عالم فذ فاضل ، وشيخ جليل كريم من مشايخ السنة الغراء، وفقيه فحل من فحول الشريعة العارفين بالله ودينه وحكمه ألا وهو العلامة الفقيه الرباني بكر أبو زيد رحمه الله تعالى، ولا نملك إلا أن نقول أمام هذا المصاب الجلل : " إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون، اللهم أجرنا في مصيبتنا واخلف لنا خير منها"، ولقد كان رحمه الله تعالى على السنة والأثر، مقتديا برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، عاملا بأحكام ملته، داعيا للعلم والعمل، ناصرا لأهل السنة قامعا لأهل البدعة والضلالة، مناوئا لأهل الإشراك والكفران، محبا وناصرا لأهل الإسلام والتوحيد، متبعا لقضايا الأمة الإسلامية، باكيا على مآسي أمة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، فاستحق رحمه الله وبكل أحقية لقب إمام الفتوى، و رحم الله الصحابي ابن مسعود رضي الله تعالى عنه إذ قال : [ إنها ستكون أمور مشتبهات فعليكم بالتوءدة، فإنك إن تكن تابعا في الخير خير من أن تكون رأسا في الشر" "رواه ابن بطة " ولقد كان رحمه تابعا للحق ومنهج النبوة كما قال صديق هذه الأمة : "إنما أنا متبع ولست مبتدعا"، وكذا كان الشيخ بكر رحمه الله، لا تسمع عنه إلا الخير والصلاح والإصلاح ، كان رحمه يعالج ما طرأ على المسلمين من المستجدات في النوازل، ويزيل الغموض على ما استشكل من أمور طارئة، و لقد تصدى رحمه الله تعالى للبدع الشركية، والخرافات الكفرية، والجاهليات الفكرية، والضلالات العقائدية، وكان شوكة حقا في حلق أهل البدع والضلال، ومن علامات جهاده كتبه و رسائله وتخريجاته، فكان حقا فارسا لا يشق له غبار في الفقه والنوازل، قضى عمره في نصر السنة، وخدمة علم المشايخ، وتخريج كتبهم، وتنقيح فتاوى أكابرهم، وهذا هو حال من كان همه الإسلام و نصرة أهله حتى رحل إلى الآخرة و لحق بربه تبارك وتعالى، ولقد ترك هذا الأسد الهصور أشبالا من وراءه على دربه، وكما قيل : " تمضي الرجال ويبقى الأثر"، ومن أثر عمل المشايخ بعدهم علمهم الذي يورثونهم، وكتبهم التي تخلدهم، وذكراهم وأسماءهم، و كان رحمه الله تعالى يمتاز بإبداع بياني فريد من نوعه، وكأنك تقرأ للعلامة الجزائري البشير الإبراهيمي رحمه الله، فإذا غاص في العبارات وكأنك أمام قاموس مفتوح، وإذا استرسل في الأسانيد وكأنك أمام حفاظ السنة وخدمة الحديث، وإذا سرد المسائل بالشواهد والأدلة قلت : كأنك أمام ابن تيمية وابن القيم رحمهما الله تعالى، ولقد ناله من سهام الأذى كما هي سنة الربانيين في مشوار العلم والدعوة إلى الله تعالى كما نالت من كان قبله حسدا وحقدا من عند أنفسهم، والله يرفع و يزكي من يشاء، والربانيون هم العدول الثقات الذين قال الله تعالى فيهم : { وأولو العلم قائما بالقسط}، ولقد أبكاني والله كلام الأنذال الأقزام الذين لم يرحموا عالما، ولم يعزروا فقيها، ولم يوقروا كبيرا، ولم يعرفوا قدر الرجال الأشاوس وحقهم على الأمة لما رموه بالتكفير ظلما وعدوانا، وأرادوا إلصاق البدعة فيه حسدا وحقدا، ولكن العالم النحرير كالنجم البعيد لا تصله النجاسات ولا تلطخه القاذورات، والله يدافع عن الذين آمنوا، فتذكرت قولة ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى التي ينبغي على الربانيين العاملين أن يكتبوها بماء الذهب : " أهل السنة قاموا حين قعد الناس وتقدموا حين تخاذل الناس، وقد رماهم الناس بأنهم بغاة وخوارج، وهم خير الناس للناس، و زبدة المسلمين ونقاوتهم" فاللهم ارحمهم بكر الخير، واحشره مع المرسلين في جنة فردوس رب العالمين، واجمعنا به والنبيين في دار كرامتك مع خيرة خلقك وسادات عبادك.
http://www.merathdz.com/play.php?catsmktba=1497

و كتبه 
عبد الفتاح حمداش زراوي 
المشرف العام لموقع ميراث السنة

----------


## مازن الخضيري

نريد كتابا جامعا في سيرته رحمه الله

----------


## المرجح

هذه مرثية للشيخ أحمد الحسني كتبها في فقيد الأمة الشيخ بكر أبو زيد رحمه الله
هذي الفضيلةُ من بكائك تشـهقُ *** ولربَّما من حزن فقدِك تزهـقُ
فلها الرزيــَّةُ والعزاءُ كــلاهما *** أو ما تراها بالمــدامعِ تَشرَقُ
تَبكيك "بكرُ" فأنت حارسُها الذي *** يحمي الحمى , ولصـونها يتأرَّقُ 
هذا زحـــامُ ذوي العزاءِ ببابها *** وجـهٌ كئيب , أو فؤادٌ يخفـقُ
فلقد سقيتَ غراسها ورعيتَــها *** حتى استوت والعود عودٌ مورقُ
فتنــاثرت أزهارُها في عــالمٍ *** سيَّان مغربُه وذاك المشــرقُ
وبطيبها قد طاب ذكرك في الورى *** وكلاكما للعصر مسكٌ أعبـقُ
أحييتها من بعد أن مُدَّت لهـــا *** أيدٍ ملطخةٌ تكـــاُد تُمزِّقُ
فغزا مجـــاج يراعكم في وكرِها*** شُبهاً كأنَّ سوادهنَّ الفيلــقُ
فتصاعدت أنفاس كــلُّ فضيلة *** وإلى اجتماعٍ شملُها المتفــرقُ
وتمايست في بردها الــزاهي إلى *** كلُّ البقاع وعرفها يتنــشقُ
ما إن تخاف ولا نخــاف لعرضها *** هتكاً يُراد , وأنت حيٌّ تـرزقُ
فلأنت سهمٌ صائبٌ نُصمي بــه *** مَن بالرذيلة في البريِّة ينــعقُ
يا أمتي , هــــذا المصاب لمثله *** يبكي الدماءَ مغرِّبٌ ومـشرِّقُ
فليستقلَّ من الدمـوع وإن جرت *** كالمزن أو كالبحر ما قد يُنفِـق
ولتتسع منه الضلوعُ لحرقـــةٍ *** كنا بها لولا التجلد نُصعَــقُ
والعين منه لــــدمعة سلسالة *** من بعد بحر الفضل كم تغرورقُ
والأذن إن ضـــج العزاء بسمعها*** إن الجميع على الفضيلة مشفـقُ
بحر العلوم وحبرها إن لم يكـــن *** سباقة فيــــها فما إن يسبقُ
فانظر لمسرد كتبه يــــاحسنها *** فكــــأنها التَّيّـَارُ إذ يتدفقُ
واقرأ له تعلم بأنَّ غبـــــاره *** في العلم ليس من السهولة يُلحقُ 
فقـــهٌ يساير عصرنا إذ فهمُـه *** لنوازل الأيـام فهمٌ أعمــقُ
تنهى إلــيه من الصحاب صعابها *** وإليه داجية المشاكــل تُعنقُ
فيخوضها بمـــهارة ذهنيـــة *** تقضي بأن الفكـر فكر أحذقُ 
فإذا أراق على القــراطس حبره *** فنفيس در في المــهارق يهرقُ
لفظٌ بديـــعٌ حبكــُه ووراءه *** معنى عريـــض مونق ومنمَّقُ
قـال الألى ذهبوا اجتهاد قد مضى *** إن المـجال على الفقيه مضيَّقُ
فاقـــرأ له" طفل الأنابب" يتضحْ *** أن الثواب على اجتهاد مطـلقُ
وكذلك " التشريح" أو ما قــال في *** "إنعاشه" فجميع ذلـك شيِّقٌ
وكـــــذا سواها من نتاجٍ شاهدٍ *** أن الفقيد مؤصِّل ومحقِّقُ
هذا ومجمل حالـــــه في كتبه *** أن نال فيها ما ينال موفَّقُ
ولقــــد قرأت له الكثير وإنني *** بجمال صنعته أسير موثَقُ
مــاذا أقول وحسن صيتك سائرٌ *** وعلى الثناء عليك كلٌّ مطبقُ
دأبُ المنيةِ هكــــذا استهدافها *** عِلقا نفيسا في المكارم مُعرِقُ
"وإذا المنية أنشبت أظفارهــــا " *** ما إن لنا إلا عيون تحدقُ
ولقـــد مضى لسبيلها من قبلكم *** غرٌّ نجومٌ هديها يتألقُ
وكــفى مصابــــا بالنبي محمد *** أدعو لكم برفيقه إن تُلحقوا
واللهَ أسالُ أن يسلسل ديمـــــةً *** من عفوه تغدو عليك وتغدقُ
وليهنِ روحَك أنها نزلت علــــى *** رب كريم بابه لا يغلقُ
وليهنكم من بعد ذلــــــك أنه *** هذي الفضيلة من بكائك تشهقُ
يوم الثلاثاء 28-1-1429

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن

راتبه 55 ألف ؟؟

راتب الوزراء عندنا 45 ألفاً ، والشيخ رحمه الله كان على المرتبة الممتازة وأصحابها يتقاضون 30 ألفاً

----------


## حسين الجزائري

رحمه الله وغفر له

----------


## الدعجاني

مجرد سؤال : ما ضابط النياحة المنهي عنها ؟؟؟

----------


## ذرة ضوء

يا فارس الفضيلة
في وداع الشيخ بكر أبو زيد رحمه الله

شعر: صالح بن علي العمري - الظهران


لَحَا اللهُ دنيا لا يدومُ لها عهــدُ.. = وفي أمْنها غدرٌ .. وفي قُربها بُعْدُ
وفي حلوها مُرٌّ .. وفي سعدها أسى = وشانئهـا حُرٌّ.. وعاشقــها عبدُ
إذا جدّدت أبلتْ.. وإن بشّرتْ نعتْ = وإن أضحكتْ أبكتْ.. وفي وصلها فقدُ
وأيامُها جهدٌ وكـربٌ وغصّــةٌ.. = وأولُّها ضعفٌ.. وآخرُها لحدُ..
وإن رفعت أوهت.. وإنْ تمَّ عِقـْدُها = ففي غمضة الأجفانِ ينفرطُ العقدُ
وللموتِ من بين المقاديرِ وثبةٌ = تضجُّ بها الشكوى.. ويشتعلُ الوجدُ
أبا زيد.. يا بكر المكارمِ والندى = رحلتَ وفي أكفانكَ العلمُ والمجدُ
وقد كنتَ للأيــامِ قـُرّةَ عينها.. = فيا ضيعة السلوى وقد عظُمَ الفقدُ
وقفتَ على صرح الفضيلة حارسا = وفي كفّك القرآنُ والعقلُ والرُّشدُ
وحليّت طُلابَ العلــومِ بحليـةٍ = عقائقها الآيـاتُ والسُّنـة ُ العِقدُ
وكنتَ على الإفسـادِ سيـفا مُهندا = تجرّدَ في الرحمن ليس له غمدُ
ودبّجت في فقــه النوازل باقة ً = فما هي إلا النورُ والعطرُ والشهدُ
وجاءت سيولُ الغربِ تقتحمُ المدى = فكنت لها سدّا.. ألا بورك السـدُّ
وكم بدعةٍ غارت.. وكم سنّةٍ فشت = وما أنت إلا الحقُّ والبذلُ والجدُّ
وفيٌّ خفيٌّ.. ما احتفيتَ بشُهرةٍ = وأنت شعارُ الزهدِ ما ذُكرَ الزهدُ
وفي لفظكَ المسبوكِ يعشوشب الفلا = وتُستنبتُ التقوى.. ويضّوّعُ الندُّ
وعندك فصلُ القولِ إن ماجتْ الحجا = وأنت سِقاءُ العلمِ إن قُصدت نجدُ
وفي وعظكَ الرقراقِ لينٌ وحكمة ٌ = وسيرتُكَ الأخلاقُ والعدلُ والقصدُ
مرضتَ وفي الأسقامِ طُهْرٌ ورفعةٌ = وأنفاسكُ الأذكارُ والشكرُ والحمدُ
نغالطُ فيكَ السمـعَ حُبَّـا وخشية ً = على أنَّ وِرْدَ الموتِ ليسَ له بُدُّ
فلمّا تناهى الخطب في كلِّ بقعـةٍ = وطابت –بإذن الله- في رِفدكَ الخُلدُ
تأسّى حبيبٌ.. واستراح منـافقٌ = فلا عاش من أزرى بوجدانهِ الحقدُ
أيا شيخُ تبكيكَ الدموعُ توجّــدا = ويحملكُ الوجدانُ والأعينُ السُّهْدُ
عليكَ سلام الله ما أومضَ السّنـا = وما أمطرتْ سُحْبٌ وما أعبقَ الورد
وأسقى ثراك اليُمنُ والطيبُ والثنا = وظللكَ الرضوانُ والبرُّ والسعدُ.. 




http://saaid.net/wahat/salehalamri/40.htm

----------


## عادل آل موسى

http://www.almoslim.net/rokn_elmy/sh...in.cfm?id=2592

----------


## عادل آل موسى

http://www.alriyadh.com/2008/02/20/article319402.html

----------


## عادل آل موسى

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=128070

و هذا الرابط مهم ..

----------


## عادل آل موسى

http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=12768

----------


## الجحلي

العجيب ثلاث سنوات على وفاته رحمه الله
ولم تكتب فيه ترجمة مستقلة

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

رحم الله تعالى هذا العالم الجليل

----------

